# On reflection - watercolour



## Darfion (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## duncanp (Apr 9, 2006)

another nice watercolour, good job :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 10, 2006)

I like it.  It reminds me of places I visited years ago when sailing on Georgian Bay.


----------

